# LEDs IR de largo alcance



## abelprg (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola y gracias de antemano,

Una vez más, me encuentro encallado en un proyecto y me dirijo a este maravilloso foro a ver si me ayudais a salir de dudas. Al lío.

Estoy fabricando un laptimer (contador de vueltas para circuito) que he hecho con un emisor IR en la moto y un receptor en pista. Lo he probado y funciona, pero la moto ha de pasar demasiado cerca para que llegue la señal. He estado buscando y no he encontrado ninguna información clara al respecto.

Quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de que un LED IR emita hasta unos 8-10 metros, y si es así, dónde encontrarlos.

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mira en el apartado de optoelectronica de amidata.es hay diodos emisores de "potencia", pero es mas sencillo utilizar varios diodos emisores en serie.
En ebay hay de muy baratos.

Fijate los nm (color) de los emisores que deben coincidir con los del receptor para obtener el maximo rendimiento.

El receptor debe estar en un recinto lo mas oscuro posible, evitar al maximo la luz directa del sol.
Puedes aumentar la sensibliidad añadiendo una optica o lupa.

Intenta averiguar la corriente de pico de los diodos emisores que sera tu maxima corriente permitida.
Asegurate que funciona bien el sistema de encendido de los led, recuerda que trabajaremos con la corriente de pico tal como hacen los mandos de TV que suelen circular unos 100mA.


----------



## willynovi (Jul 21, 2010)

claro como te dice tiopepe, yo he notado mejoras en el alcance achicando el ancho del pulso para aumentar la corriente, por decirlo asi, si el led soporta 25mA continuos, con un pulso de 25% podrias enviarle una corriente de 100mA, de todas formas tendria que estudiar bien el datasheet del led que tengas.


----------



## santi81 (Nov 26, 2010)

Abelprg, a mi tambien me interesa mucho un lap timer para el kart, me podrias mandar el esquema si lo tienes, en mi caso tenia pensado buscar uno con sensor magnetico para la banda magnetica de la pista, pero por IR tambien me serviria. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## octavio2 (Nov 26, 2010)

abelprg dijo:


> H
> Quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de que un LED IR emita hasta unos 8-10 metros, y si es así, dónde encontrarlos.
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo!


En condiciones optimas el alcance puede superar los 50 metros pero hace falta que el emisor apunte al receptor y que el receptor este a oscuras.Ademas la velocidad de transmision es baja ,si tienes que transmitir mas de 100 bytes es mejor que uses una radio.Aumentando la potencia solo conseguiras pequeñas mejoras.


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Dic 14, 2010)

ehh yo quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de que un LED IR emita hasta unos 8-10 metros pero con algunos componentes especiales o simplemente comprar (si hay ) leds mas potenetes?


----------

